# One foot IN the water bowl when drinking?



## chelle

So my newest guy always puts one foot IN his water bowl when he drinks.

Why?

Anyone else's dog do that?

It's as though he thinks he needs to hold it down.


----------



## Emoore

Rocky does it. 

Cash did it with both feet. 

I think it feels good on their paws. 

I tought my guys to only do it in the outdoor water bowl, not the one in the kitchen.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Harley either has his foot in the water dish or drops his ball in it. When he takes that last gulp he doesn't close his mouth before he walks away. He's a slob. 

I bought one of those black plastic mats for boots and put the water dish on that. It has a 1" lip all around the edge. Helps to keep the water off the floor.


----------



## Countrymama

Tessa did it too..until we go her bowels off the floor. It's one of the things I miss that made her, her.


----------



## Jax08

Banshee does this with her food dish. I guess to hold it still. Maybe it's a habit? He might have started that while tied out with previous owner. Who knows if he was attempting to get the last drops from his dish at times!


----------



## pyratemom

Raina used to put her foot in the dish when she was a puppy. She often overturned the water cooler that I took to class outside to lay in the cool water. She also would put both feet in the water and do a digging motion to splash the water everywhere. Needless to say, we no longer have a water dish inside. She has a drinking fountain outside and water dishes in two places in the shade in a dish holder. For splashing fun I got her a kid's wading pool. She loves it.


----------



## SophieGSD

Countrymama said:


> ..until we go her bowels off the floor..


I sure hope you got her *bowels* off the floor. That must have stunk!

Haha just kidding. =P
*Bowls


----------



## PatternDayTrader

After a session of exercise, my dog puts his feet in the water bowl too. Then after the water all turns brown from the dirt on his paws, he will start drinking it. Currently, I am trying to break this weird habit of his.


----------



## kennajo

to flavor the water??? I guess its a GSD thing except my chihuahua put her whole body in it in the summer.


----------



## middleofnowhere

My youngster things she should have a finger bowl, too. If she wants more food, she'll flip the empty food bowl around as well. She's outgrown the "dig in the water bowl" thing.

Maybe it assures them that we won't be taking the water bowl away just yet? I dunno why they do it but it is amusing. (Maybe they do it because it amuses us??)


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

All three of the GSD I've owned played with their water. Buddy used to splash it all out with his paw. Rey drops her Kong in it and then turns the water over to get it out. Oh yay! Get a baby pool this summer. They love it!


----------



## Stellae

Oh yeah - Sprocket does that when drinking out of a bucket. Not so much in the house, thankfully, where he drinks from a bowl. He does walk away from the bowl without closing his mouth or swallowing that last gulp. He likes to put his ball or kong in the bowl. When he's wound up, he digs in the bowl (or bucket).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy will put her paws in and dig. She will do her level best to upset bowls of water and buckets if she can when outside,inside she splashes.Lucky dribbles and plunks his toys in the water not as often as his ball goes in his food bowl though.


----------



## Super_HKS

Whiteshepherds said:


> Harley either has his foot in the water dish or drops his ball in it. When he takes that last gulp he doesn't close his mouth before he walks away. He's a slob.
> 
> I bought one of those black plastic mats for boots and put the water dish on that. It has a 1" lip all around the edge. Helps to keep the water off the floor.


My boy has stepped in his water bowl a few times but doesn't do it regularly. I think its more of him not paying attention. Speaking of dropping things, Its funny to look back at it now but wasn't so funny at the time. I let my boy out around 7:30 from his crate on a Sunday and I went to the bathroom to pee and no joke he comes in and drops his bone right into the toilet! That was terrible.


----------



## chelle

Ha this is great, I didn't expect this many people to say their dogs do this. 

PICS are called for! (I'll try to get one tomorrow. )


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo "soaks" his kong; occasionally I give him ice cubes and he'll drop them in the water and then fish them out with his paws. Makes a nice, fun mess. There have been a couple of times he's been very bored (both times I was sick so he wasn't getting much exercise for a couple of days), and he'd pick up his bowl and shake it. Everywhere. These stories are too funny to read!


----------



## chelle

Finally captured it  :


----------



## Mdeal89

I’ve heard that some dogs do this because they prefer to drink from moving water. As if drinking from a stream. So they put their paw in the water while drinking to mimic the movement


----------



## Dave D

chelle said:


> So my newest guy always puts one foot IN his water bowl when he drinks.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Anyone else's dog do that?
> 
> It's as though he thinks he needs to hold it down.


I take my dog to the dog park and have to set out two pans of water. One for him to stand in and one for the other dogs to drink . He also bites the water to get a drink .


----------



## Colleen M

Whiteshepherds said:


> Harley either has his foot in the water dish or drops his ball in it. When he takes that last gulp he doesn't close his mouth before he walks away. He's a slob.
> 
> I bought one of those black plastic mats for boots and put the water dish on that. It has a 1" lip all around the edge. Helps to keep the water off the floor.


My dog does the same thing with a mouth full of water, he's a slob...


----------

